# Double Blacks Gallery



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Post Pics of Double Blacks in your area... 

North Cornice - Lake Louise 










Entrance to Deliruim Dive - Sunshine Village










Delirium Dive










Whitewall - Kicking Horse


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice pics, those doubles make my silly Pa doubles look like bunny hills...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Jumping off a cornice still gives me butterflies...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

East Coast Double Black... Start drooling now.










Believe me, you've gotta put some seriously hard wax on your board for a run on one of these.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn I love the Dive. I've only been able to ride it a few times though, it's closed too often and when it's open people seem to track it up quickly. But i've had two quality pow days up there.

Also that whole ridge up at Kicking Horse is fucking amazing. Every time I think back on it I come close to packing my bags and moving to Golden.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Spanky's Ladder, my favourite DB on Blackcomb. Sorry for the large image size.

Click on picture for full size:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cliff line near top of chair 2 at alpental








Shot 6








Tree section at bottom of shot 6


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

It hurts to look at those pics. They look so beautiful....


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Damn Bakesale...the pic is gorgeous, but can you shrink it down? posts should be no larger than 800 X 600.....:thumbsup:


can't shrink it down so i removed to tag for it and left it up there as a url.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Fixed it for you.....:thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, after the Olympics shit show is over, I have to get up there and ride the good stuff......:thumbsup:


shit show indeed! I'm taking the opportunity to get the hell out of dodge. my girlfriends parents live in Banff and she didn't see them over Christmas so that's where we shall go!

If you do want to ride up here though send me a PM and i'd be happy to give you to tour.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Oooh.. I like this.

World's Scariest Ski Slopes - Articles - Travel + Leisure


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pics, it would be so fun to cruise those long open runs, everything here seems so short and tight.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no fucking clue how to resize this thing..so here's a link to the pic: http://thefrostedpineapple.com/Images/Snowboarding/IMG_1375.JPG

Dropout Chute - Mammoth

YouTube - Drop Out Mammoth Mountain Vid of the run...this _clearly_ is not me...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Welcome to Winter Park, skier central ( =

WP/MJ have some amazing trees but good luck getting to them before everyone else... There's a cool out of bounds spot that I know of that stays fresh for a very long time though.... Pops you out in some peoples back yard though.


----------

